# Bulbos



## Orchidnut57 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a problem with my Bulbos. Some of the leaves on the Bulbos are turning yellow with no known cause. They do not get excessive heat or cold and stay moist. What gives? It seems to be slowly spreading from older to younger plants.


----------



## Rick (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry that's pretty generic for both symptoms and culture description.

You have several excellent Bulbo growers in the Memphis society (even with the passing of Jo Levy ) so you should be able to get some hands on help.

Are your Bulbos potted or mounted or in baskets? In general I have problems only when I try to grow them potted in bark or CHC media. Most of mine are in baskets with straight sphagnum moss.

With 1000 plus species there are lots of variations in light requirements for the different species. Some like shade others like bright.

They all like lots of air humidity ( > 70% RH). Memphis has very soft slightly acidic water. If you feed with high potassium feed with most of the nitrogen as ammonia or urea you could end up with lots of problems as you describe. 

I feed with a low potassium feed boosted with calcium and magnesium. I get much bigger/shinier/stiffer healthy green leaves this way. I also don't get the leaf tip burn that seems to plague some of the collections that water primarily with rain or RO water.


----------

